# Generator



## 101957 (Nov 29, 2006)

Have just bought a motorhome - swift kontiki L and am planning to spend xmas in the Alps. Just wondering about buying a generator and wondered if anyone had any advice on this subject? Cheers.


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

*generator*

hi weesquaw. we have always used honda generators they cost more than some but will always start (if you don't leave stale petrol in them for months) they are most useful in cold conditions they will provide good heating through your vans system there fore you are not looking for gas every few days. also will power the air con in the summer most important if you wild camp. is all you need to do re mainteance is change the oil twice a year and keep the air filter clean. len :lol:


----------



## 101957 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for that. 

Any advice about size? s'pose it'll depend on the storage for it under the motorhome won't it?? But a kontiki swift L is quite a large vehicle - someone mentioned a 3kv to me...but I haven't a scooby to be honest.


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

*generator*

hi weesquaw. we use a honda 2i 2kw portable does every thing we want just remember to add up the total wattage used ie don't putt the heating large electric kettle etc etc all on together, also the honda portable (looks like a small suitcase) is the quietest. len


----------



## 101957 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for this.

As long as it would power our blow-heating (we're hoping to be in the Alps for Xmas) and lights, then that's all I'm bothered about mostly.

I was worried about the noise factor for when we park and hook up, but obviously you haven't found this to be a prob with the model of genny that you have - which is good. Will look into this model now - hope it's not too expensive - some of them are extortionate!!!

new to all this - so really appreciated your replies!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Re Gen Sets

A 1kva will output about 800 watts continuous

A 2kva about 1700 watts

A 3kva about 2600 watts, 

Ergo a 2kva will power an electric kettle, fan heater, a microwave, etc but probaly not at the same time. A 3kva should power both at the same time. Both will power a 1kw fan heater. A 1kva wont power a microwave as they need 1400 watts at start up, a kettle - unless it is a low wattage one. The same goes for a fan heater. All will charge your batteries and power your lights

I have a Honda 1kva and use it to charge the batteries when off hook up

Best make is Honda, but a Kipor is cheaper and a rip off of Hondas patent 

Remember, the higher output they are the bigger and heavier they are

HTH

Dave

656


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

> Remember, the higher output they are the bigger and heavier they are


And the heavier! Had to swap our old-style Honda 650 for the Kipor 1000ti mainly because lugging it in and out of the 'van was such as hassle.


----------



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi there i own a Swift Kontiki 640/6 and it is quite big but me being me when buying the van i bought a generator too the first was an 850w and with the fridge, hot water and the heater was a bit too much for this little one and besides it was cheep they sell them cheep over her in warehouses one of the metal legs vibrated free. Then I went out and bought a 1000 watt petrol driven one and to be honest it gets you out of trouble with heating refrigeration etc you may need to juggle around a little and pu the fridge on gas and the water and then the heater on the electric. I recommend a generator of around 1000w. It can get you out of trouble..


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I bought a Honda EU20i. Its an inverter based one and Honda have the best Reputation.

I chose the 2Kw one as this provides sufficient power to fully drive the battery charger.

Its a 120Amp charger so a quick rough calc was 14V x 120Amp = 1680Watts.
Now before the pedants and techy experts point out that I am missing out some factors such as losses in the charger, generator output is not 2Kw for a 2Kw genny and watts do not equal VA etc etc it was just a rough calc to give me purchasing guidance. The victron charger allows you to set the maximum input current drawn which will prevent me overloading the genny.

Anyway, my point was I would look at the size of your charger and make sure your generator can fully power the charger along with any equipment you are using. This way you can get the batteries back up to max as quickly as possible and minimise the time you have to run it for.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I have for the last 2 weeks been the proud owner of a kipor 2000i generator purchased through E bay It is, as previously said, a clone of the Honda 2000i but less than half the price. In all other respects it seems as good as the honda.
I toyed with the idea of a smaller version but in the end plumbed for this size.

Hope you find what you want


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I to have a Honda 2kw generator which I've just converted to run on LPG. I just plug it into the BBQ point and away she goes, its much cheaper to run with almost zero exhaust fumes and is also a tad quieter 
www.brownpower.co.uk
If you buy and need help Email me


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Honda Generators*

We all know that Honda gennies cost loads more than Kipor etc - but at least they now give a 5 year warranty as standard - worth having.
cheers


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We purchased a 3Kv Trent Power Generator at the Newbury show.

We have used it 3 times now for around 2-3 hours, starts first time and we have switch on the Domestic Air Con in the van and seems to cope very well.
I don't question the Honda's there is a reason why there is such a big price diffrence so in the longer term it might be our generator will not stand up to the Honda.

I must say, it gives us piece of mind to know that we don't need to find a hook up and with a spare toilet cassette it now exstends our "off-site" touring

You can find more information here:
http://www.lowcostgenerators.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25&products_id=71


----------

